# recueil de poèmes



## alumnafrancesa

bonjour,

s'il vous plaît une question, pour un recueil de poèmes utiliseriez-vous "coleccion" o "seleccion"?


merci d'avance.


----------



## Marlluna

Mejor "seleccìón", pero quizás, depende del contexto, podrías decir "antología".


----------



## alumnafrancesa

se trata de poemas del mismo autor en cuanto con dos o tres temas principales.


----------



## Paquita

Et pourquoi pas "poemas escogidos" ?


----------



## Marlluna

Pues sí, creo que lo puedes utilizar perfectamente.


----------



## Marlluna

Nos hemos cruzado con Paquit&. Lo de "poemas escogidos" también se usa mucho. Y puede ir bien, puesto que se trata de una serie de poemas, que han sido escogidos porque forman parte de un tema determinado.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

por favor, en qué contexto pues se usan "seleccion" y "coleccion"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días bonjour,

Por aquí si habla de _libro de poemas_ o de un _poemario_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Rayines

Como han dicho, para algunos poemas, usaría "Selección", o "Poemas escogidos".
Creo que "Colección" la usaría para una colección completa de los poemas de ese autor. O, en otro contexto, si nos refiriéramos a una serie de libros, por ejemplo, "Colección Gabriela Mistral" (por decir).
Saludos.

Agregado: Igualmente ésa no es la diferencia que da el diccionario.
Simplemente que "colección" es conjunto (es decir, que no necesariamente tiene que ser completa), pero "selección" implica justamente que los poemas han sido más especialmente elegidos. ¿No piensan?


----------



## GURB

Hola
*cancionero *
s.m. *Colección* de canciones o *de poemas*, generalmente de diferentes autores y con una característica común _in Clave
_Ejemplo sacado de La Vanguardia (crea)_: Este libro, más que las antologías que existen para difundir la poesía en las escuelas y en las universidades (y que deben ilustrar los periódicos y los temas principales), se me antoja como *un cancionero*, como un libro para releer a menudo, para buscar algún poema que uno recuerde._


----------



## rdavout

Bonjour,

je cherche à traduire "un recueil de poèmes" (ex. "'Les Fleurs du Mal' est un recueil de poèmes de Baudelaire"). J'ai trouvé à la fois "un poemario" et "una recopilación de poemas". Se sert-on de cette dernière expression au même titre que la première ?

Merci,
R.


----------



## blink05

Recopilación de poemas me parece más apropiado. Esperemos más opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

El término más utilizado en las portadas de los libros es _"Antología_"; "_poemas escogidos_", "_selección de poemas"_ se utiliza más bien en las revistas literarias, pues los poemas se seleccionan en base al tema tratado en la publicación.


----------



## amateur65

según la R.A.E.

*antología**.*
.
* 1.     * f. Colección de piezas escogidas de literatura, música, etc.
*.*


----------



## Pohana

amateur65 said:


> según la R.A.E.
> 
> *antología**.*
> .
> * 1.     * f. Colección de piezas escogidas de literatura, música, etc.
> *.*


 
Es por ello que aclaré que si bien significan lo mismo, tienen diversos usos, lo digo pues yo trabajé en la Revista *Poesía* de la Universidad de Carabobo en Venezuela


----------



## rdavout

Muchas gracias a ustedes ;-)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No me convence y admito que mi intervención es muy subjetiva.
No calificaría les Fleurs du mal de antología o poemas escogidos sino de poemario ya que se trata de una obra completa editada por el propio autor.

_Antología _se suele emplear por una edición de poemas escogidos en varias obras (de u autor o de varios) por un editor o posteriormente por el propio autor (como las compilaciones de los cantantes).

La dificultad viene de que a veces los propios poetas editan un libro de poemas eligiendo como título poemas escogidos (pero suele ser de su fondo personal).

No sé, lo veo así, puede que me equivoque.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## luisbin

Buenos días, soy francés y tengo el mismo problema, o similar.

sólo quería indicar que, según parece, no existe un términe equivalente a "recueil" et puede ser antología o selección (pero "anthologie" existe) para significar "poemas escogidos", pero puede también (en el caso citado de Baudelaire) significar "libro de poema".

hay 2 problemas :

1) me parece se use más en el segundo sentido. Eso es quizás un parecer personal, pero si me toca escuchar "recueil", no pienso en "poemas escogidos por alguién o incluso por el mismo autor" sino en "libro compuesto por alguién y que se compone... bueno, digamos por ahora de poemas". entonces sería : poemario ? puede ser. pero hay otro pb

1) no tiene un "recueil" porque ser de poemas. Puede ser "un recueil de nouvelles" (de cuentos), o incluso mixto. El Hacedor, por ej. es "un recueil de Borges"y es una miscelánea...

En conclusión, me parece que estemos frente al típico caso en qué las lenguas no han prestado atención a las mismas cosas (es muy común usar esta palabra en francés), y un recueil, en español, no me parece existir como tal, al fin y al cabo, será un libro de poemas, un libro de cuentos, una miscelánea, etc. pero nada que pueda referir a todos esos sentidos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En mi modesta opinión, el "_problema" _se sitúa en la abusiva utilización de _recueil _en francés, sin molestarse en utilizar los términos adecuados según el caso (algo que no sucede en español). Para mí, es un vocablo “_fourre-tout_”.

Basta con comprobar los sinónimos de recueil.


----------



## luisbin

bueno, eso de la dispersión de los sinónimos, a mi parecer, no significa que recueil sea "fourre-tout". Y el juzgarlo un "fourre-tout" o que apunte a un sentido que el español no quiso apuntar (naturalmente eso no tiene ningún valor jerárquico, pues a este juego lexical el francés "perdiría" en el 85% de los casos), o quizás apuntó, y luego no, esas dos opiniones me parecen las dos caras de una misma cosa.

Leyendo a Littré :
 Réunion d'actes, d'écrits, de morceaux, d'estampes, de pièces de musique, etc.  

Bueno, si uno se fija en la lista y el etc. es un "fourre-tout", pero si uno se fija en la "réunion de", considerará que la palabra contiene una idea, que es abstracta, no concreta, pero, eso no es tan paradójico para una idea 

Además que la idea esa no es tan abstracta, pues es la misma que en selección, pero tiene la limadura del tiempo, y una imágen (etimologica, pero "prossima") que conota, para mí al menos, una intención.

En suma, si "recueil" est "fourre-tout", que dire de "livre" ?

cordialemente,
 lb


----------



## luisbin

aquí está : cnrtl.fr/synonymie/livre, con www delante (pues no me dejan postar enlaces)


----------



## pablo1551

A mi me parece que "poemario" o, simplemente "libro de poema" es la mejor traducción, salvo que se trate claramente de una "antología", lo cual no siempre es el caso cuando se utiliza la palabra "recueil" en francés


----------

